# 05 Altima SE 3.5



## BigRick8x (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys, Im new to the forum, I own a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE Auto currently with 79,000 miles on it... Ive had it since 06 and never had a problem with it until recently. I have been gettin check engine light and when they are read, it has a U1000 code. It first happened a few months ago (while still under warranty) and they couldnt find anything wrong... They cleared the code and all was fine for awhile. @ months or so later it came back. I then took it to another dealership and they found the ECM needed replaced. Done and all was fine (covered for free under warrantee plus rental). Now Im getting the cel and same code again. But this time I hear a (what sounds like a relay) clicking for several minutes from behind the glove box and the dash display which shows what gear youre in does not light up until the clicking stops. When I tried to drive it while the relay was clicking, the car had no power. Seems like Im starting in 4th gear until the clicking stops and all power comes back. Any ideas or suggestion? Car is now out of waranty. TIA for any help, Rick


----------



## BigRick8x (Jul 6, 2010)

Any Ideas??? Im unable to find anything on the forum or web regarding this issue... Any suggestions would be helpful..


----------



## jks2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Sounds like your new ECM may be bad. Check to see if the ECM is still under warranty.


----------

